# Getting blood stains out of fur



## Ninde'Gold

It's something I never had to do, but I would assume the steps would kind of be like clothes??

Cold water, scrub scrub, if its really stain maybe try damping a cloth in peroxide and scrubbing? 

I'm sure someone else has a way better answer.


----------



## marsh mop

Tell her "sorry honey, there is no quick fix".
Even if I knew how to clean it up I would never tell. Take lots of pictures, those stains will fade, good hunts stay with both of you for years. Badge of courage.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design

I don't think blood can stain fur 
My guess if you're not joking is that it's a saliva stain from drooling or obsessive licking.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have the same thought as k9design.


----------



## IowaGold

Sally's Mom said:


> I have the same thought as k9design.


Me, too. FWIW I feed raw and butcher my own chickens. My dogs "help" with the chicken butchering and are often covered in blood. I don't rinse them and they've never gotten stained from it (it dries and flakes off).


----------



## sterregold

When Win had his encounter with the muskrat last year he was covered in blood and ended up with some stains on his feet. I think I used the All-Systems whitening shampoo to fade them out.


----------



## EvanG

*Hydrogen peroxide* (H2O2). Take it from and old nurse, that's how we got it out of our scrubs. It is very effective in breaking the bonds between the blood cells, which dislodges them from fabric and hair.

Rinse with cold water.

EvanG


----------



## Tatnall

Thanks all. I tried a little shampoo and seltzer water. That helped but I then added the hydrogen peroxide (had to sneak the bottle out so he didn't think I was getting ready to induce vomiting) and that pretty much took care of it.


----------

